# 9th Circuit: CA Mag Ban UnConstitutional



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

10 round mag limit deemed UnConstitutional. Now onto a 9th Circuit EN banc hearing.



> On 2 April, 2020, a three judge panel from the Ninth Circuit heard oral arguments in the Duncan v. Becerra case. The District court had decided the outright ban of magazines with a capacity of more than 10 rounds violated the Second Amendment. The opinion, by Judge Roger T. Benitez, was brilliant and extremely well written.


GUN WATCH: Oral Arguments Heard by 3 Judge Panel in Magazine Ban Second Amendment Case 9th Circuit


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Now we jest need a ban on politicians whose IQ is less than 10.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

We can thank Donald Trump for this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Now we jest need a ban on politicians whose IQ is less than 10.


Let's see maybe 40 representatives

20 senators and Trump

3 on the court

And that's all folks if you and in morality.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Holy dookie on a stick! I knew they had just heard the arguments but I thought it would be quite a while before we heard a decision. Lets hope this is the domino we in CA need to fall to get us back on the road to a free state. First the mag ban overturned and then onto "assault weapons".


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Then being able to buy any gun? Their "list" is a joke!

I sold a Springfield XDs .45 a month ago at a local WA GS. The guy saw it was registered in Kommiefornia and had no clue how I bought it there 

Stupid kommies!

And then, being able to get a carry permit!! May issue my butt!!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Holy dookie on a stick! I knew they had just heard the arguments but I thought it would be quite a while before we heard a decision. Lets hope this is the domino we in CA need to fall to get us back on the road to a free state. First the mag ban overturned and then onto "assault weapons".


I agree with 100% and to get ride of the stupid handgun roster.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

shooter said:


> I agree with 100% and to get ride of the stupid handgun roster.


Yeah that thing is a joke. Nothing more than a backdoor for unconstitutional gun control.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is absolutely Donald J. Trump's doing!

He has been on a mission to pack courts with constitutionalists. We are seeing liberal bastions of safety shifted thanks to this man. I didn't expect to EVER read that the 9th circuit had done ANYTHING pro-gun, and now they've made something like 5 similar rulings!

The country needed this. Courts were being overrun with fanatics. Now some sanity is being returned, and it's all to the president's credit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Then being able to buy any gun? Their "list" is a joke!
> 
> I sold a Springfield XDs .45 a month ago at a local WA GS. The guy saw it was registered in Kommiefornia and had no clue how I bought it there
> 
> ...


 A high power liberal in CA getting one takes minutes.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> A high power liberal in CA getting one takes minutes.


Yup. It just takes lots of cash to "support" your crooked politicians!!

peace,
Michael J.


----------

